# .45colt deer rounds??



## trad1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Going to hunt with my .45colt Blackhawk 5.5in. barrel.Was wondering what a good factory load would be for deer out to 75 yards?
also a newbe on this site,hello to all.......


----------



## TJay (Aug 14, 2017)

This would be a good choice if you don't reload.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...d-wide-flat-nose-gas-check-1400-fps-box-of-20
It's out of stock right now but as deer season approaches you should be able to locate some.  The 300 grain pill at 1200 fps is my personal choice.


----------



## jmoser (Aug 14, 2017)

Hornady XTP is a great 'go to' bullet in 250-300 gr loadings for the .45 Colt.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 14, 2017)

I just recently purchased a 1873 peacemaker clone in 45colt,  I plan on carrying it during deer season but only for hogs, I'll load up some hard cast lead 225 or 250gr swc , which should have plenty of penetration,  I can't shoot the hot loads or high pressure loads as the cylinder walls are too thin on these peacemaker copies,  I just love the way these things handle.


----------



## fishinjim88 (Aug 15, 2017)

buffalo bore


----------



## Biggin13 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dropped one last year using the hornady critical defense flex tip expanding. Large exit hole.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 19, 2017)

This:  http://www.doubletapammo.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=303_351&product_id=334


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 20, 2017)

For Factory ammo, I would chose the Barnes with 225 gr XPB  Penetration is never a problem


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 20, 2017)

Welcome to the campfire Trad1.  Just about any 250 grain bullet or heavier will punch a hole clean through a buck out as far as you can realistically shoot with a Ruger.  The cowboy loads might be on the low end of that estimation, but heavy chunks of lead have been killing things dead in the 45 Colt for over 100 years.  Same goes for the more moderate to hot rounds from Buffalo Bore and Hornady and others.

Personally I handload 265gr LWFNGC (lead wide flat nose gas checked) lead bullets for about 1150fps in my 5.5" Redhawk.  I can load them hotter but then they are no fun to shoot.


----------



## oppthepop (Aug 21, 2017)

try looking at Underwood Ammo - they have great ammo for all calibers and needs.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 24, 2017)

I shoot 250 LSWC bullets in my 1907 Colt SAA (first generation). 7.0 grains of Red Dot and she's good to go. Knocks a big hole...I can see why it was the preferred round for gunfighting back in the day.

Mine has a 4 5/8" barrel as does yours.


----------

